

50 Deployments A Day and The Perpetual Beta - plinkplonk
http://www.developsense.com/2009/03/50-deployments-day-and-perpetual-beta.html

======
Hates_
Worth noting there are a few "comment follow up" posts on the blog as well.
Especially one in response to Timothy Fitz from IMVU's comment:

[http://www.developsense.com/2009/03/more-imvu-comment-
follow...](http://www.developsense.com/2009/03/more-imvu-comment-followup-
timothy.html)

